# Can anything be done



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry for repost. Put in wrong area first time


I have had this junk (I'm sure its Cladophora) for 3 months now. I've added 3 blowers to circulate water and extra filter for more water turnover, have cleaned tank completely to include filters and equipment with excel while out of tank. I've used algae fix with no success and also extra (3 times) excel. I moved all my fish prior to the cleaning. I've also upped the C02 to a yellow drop checker. I'm afraid that a complete break down is now required. If there is something else to try I'm all ears but I'm afraid that this is unconquerable. If I do break down everything how can I be sure it won't come back. I will be using new substrate of course but what about the tank itself. Also can I transfer plants after they are cleaned up to another tank without fear of contamination. This is some bad stuff. It's about to make me hang it up. To much trouble. My tanks have always been well maintained and worst I've had since I started with plants was BBA which is easy to control. I've attached some pics. I can't say for sure as I don't know if this is even possible, but my problems started right after I ordered some stem plants online and put them in tank. Coincidence??


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's another pic


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

That looks like cyanobacteria. It's a photosynthetic bacteria that does well in warm water with excess nutrients (particularly nitrogen and phosphorus). 

Reducing light, nutrients and temperature might help. I'd say remove as much as you can and then reduce your dosing and turn down your tank heater a bit. What kind of lighting schedule do you keep? I know some who have had success with a lights off period in the middle of the day for a couple hours. In any case, it might help to reduce intensity or duration.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It is cyanobacteria a type of photosynthetic bacteria. You can use the antibiotic erythromycin to kill it (follow the recommended dosage). Or try using hydrogen peroxide and a syringe to spot treat.

Some people suggest blackouts but I really wouldn't since it stresses plants out.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I prefer blackouts above chemicals like antibiotics. A blackout is pretty safe IME. Max 72 hours is no problem for plants and very hard for cyano. Make sure the tank receives a minimum amount of light and aerate the tank well because nothing will make oxygen for your fish and bacteria. 

Second, fix the root cause of BGA. Make sure your PO4:NO3 balance is not off (low NO3 and/or high PO4 favors cyano). The other solutions you already fixed you said so make sure this is right as well!


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for info. I just cleaned tank and did a 80percent water change. I have no fish in aquarium. Spot treating is kind of out of the question as the whole tank is infested. I dosed the regular dose of excel after water change. Can I get erythromycin at drug store. Can't do the blackout now as I am traveling to much. Have to leave Wednesday for a week. I'm glad to here this isn't fatal for the tank. Even though I did a hard cleaning today there still a lot hanging around. What about transferring plants after treatment. I've been growing plants in this tank and adding the cuttings to other tanks. I'll do some reading up on this now that I know what it is. How long does it take to treat using the medicine? Thanks again


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

My lights are on for 7 hours a day


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It should die nearly within the hour but it will take a few days to decay away.

You can buy erythromycin from most fish shops or from a vet or animal hospital type place.


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks. That's pretty quick. Wish I'd posted sooner. Been battling this for too long


----------

